# Most Respectful profession



## Baker (Jul 29, 2010)

So in ur views , which is the most respectful proffession in the world....

for me it is always person who is in ArmedForces.....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2010)

You have not posted "Teacher"...

Any day I would say Teaching is the most respected profession...

And, I've chosen "SE"...at least I should respect my profession (koi kuch bhi bole   )


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

funny title


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2010)

There's no arguing here. Doctor is the most respected profession.


----------



## Baker (Jul 29, 2010)

Those who sacrificing their life to save our border second to none.....

Jai jawan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2010)

People have gratitude for soldiers, no doubt. But the most respected is Doctors.
And Politician doesn't deserve to be even an option here.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2010)

^I own a hospital and believe me that the image that doctors are God-incarnate is bullocks!!!  You may find a good one here and there but most of them are running after money and fleecing everyone, patients and the institute.

Its very hard to say which is the most respected profession because theoritically every one is respected but practically its not.
kehne ko to CA is also very respected proffession but we all know what they do with accounts!!!


----------



## eggman (Jul 29, 2010)

Whatever Leon does ....


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2010)

I respect soldiers the most coz they r playing with their life to save us and our own country...
For all other jobs there is no risk of life.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2010)

eggman said:


> Whatever Leon does ....



...the professional ?

I think jawan aur kisan dono hi respectable log hai.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2010)

No question. MEDIC! 
*i.neoseeker.com/n/0/tf2_medic_thumb.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2010)

well, can't comment actually. I think everything which gets you a comfortable living is respectful.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 31, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^I own a hospital and believe me that the image that doctors are God-incarnate is bullocks!!!  You may find a good one here and there but most of them are running after money and fleecing everyone, patients and the institute.
> 
> Its very hard to say which is the most respected profession because theoritically every one is respected but practically its not.
> kehne ko to CA is also very respected proffession but we all know what they do with accounts!!!


Which hospital do you own mate?I am a doctor from your city.


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 31, 2010)

JAI JAWAN JAI KISAN.   
Must KICK the POLITICIANS ASS off.


----------



## hansraj (Jul 31, 2010)

We respect the doctor because he is responsible to cure us or our near and dear ones. We know that doctor in person and we have no choice but to trust him. That doctor takes money for the service offered and he does it depending upon his image(Though, not all the docs are able to live upto the image always). Better the image higher the fees. He is just doing business and we get emotionally attached and indebted, coz we dont have a choice!!!

 However a soldier gets paid a fixed salary and for that salary he gets even killed. He is dutybound to sacrifice his life for the safety and security of each and every Indian, whether that Indian is that High Profile doctor or a roadside begger. We dont even get to see those soldiers who die for all of us. 

This should make all of us think again that which "Profession" deserves utmost respect from a true Indian. If that unknown soldiers sacrifice too cant invoke the desired respect then nothing can be worse than that for our society.

  Personally I respect Armed forces the most, teacher next(option is missing) and third is fire fighter as their job is nothing but to save others life as the cost of their own.(Doctors never save someones life at the cost of their own life... utmost at the cost of their comfort may be)


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Electrical Engineers* FTW !!!
None can imagine a life w/o power !!! Can u ?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> *Electrical Engineers* FTW !!!
> None can imagine a life w/o power !!! Can u ?



OOps u forgot Civil Engineers who make base for the electric pole/transformers/power plants...LOL


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

> OOps u forgot Civil Engineers who make base for the electric pole/transformers/power plants...LOL


Ok...  *Engineers* FTW !!! The latest technology we see around is a gift from one of the greatest scientist/engineer minds.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 1, 2010)

red dragon said:


> I am a doctor from your city.



if you are, reading your posts in other thread makes you one of the most foul-mouthing doctor for sure


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2010)

^that means he's not gonna get a job in ur hospital ???!!!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 1, 2010)

^I seriously doubt if he is a doctor!!!


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 1, 2010)

what kind of a sh*t thread is this? I cant believe the mods have still not closed this. I think the op is still a kid who thinks ppl get respect by the profession they take up. can u tell me what was mother Theresa, mahatma Gandhi's, etc profession? does he think getting a degree and earning a big fat salary entitles u to respect? To earn a person's respect u need some qualities of the above mentioned persons, not a filthy money making profession. I think this thread is very discriminatory and should be closed.


----------



## pushkar (Aug 2, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> To earn a person's respect u need some qualities of the above mentioned persons, not a filthy money making profession.


You better be trolling, boy! How can something which makes someone money be filthy? I suggest you look up the word filthy in the dictionary. Do you not use or need money in your life? You are the one sounding like a kid here, not the OP or anyone else for that matter.



> I think this thread is very discriminatory and should be closed.


This should be done immediately or the world will fall!


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

this thread is entitled for some serious lulz since its inception


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> what kind of a sh*t thread is this? I cant believe the mods have still not closed this. I think the op is still a kid who thinks ppl get respect by the profession they take up. can u tell me what was mother Theresa, mahatma Gandhi's, etc profession? does he think getting a degree and earning a big fat salary entitles u to respect? To earn a person's respect u need some qualities of the above mentioned persons, not a filthy money making profession. I think this thread is very discriminatory and should be closed.


Chill.....

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




ichi said:


> this thread is entitled for some serious lulz since its inception


most respectfull proffesion


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 2, 2010)

pushkar said:


> You better be trolling, boy! How can something which makes someone money be filthy? I suggest you look up the word filthy in the dictionary. Do you not use or need money in your life? You are the one sounding like a kid here, not the OP or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> This should be done immediately or the world will fall!



Hey kiddo, first of all kindly go and check the meaning of "trolling" in your dictionary which u bought with ur unfilthy money.

Now coming to this thread, what does the op mean by a respectful profession? does he think that ppl get respect by the profession they take up? Should a doctor, lawyer, mba, etc get more respect than a labourer, waiter, etc...? If yes, then may I know why??? Mods kindly close this thread. This is seriously discriminatory.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahmmm...mine would go like this..If I have ever created this thread

1. Prostitutes
2. Pornographers
3. Pimps
4. Go-go boys
5. Strippers
6. Telemarketers
7. Priests
8. Preachers
9. drug dealers
10. Politicians


----------



## pushkar (Aug 2, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> Hey kiddo, first of all kindly go and check the meaning of "trolling" in your dictionary which u bought with ur unfilthy money.


You won't find trolling in any dictionary because it's internet slang.



> Now coming to this thread, what does the op mean by a respectful profession? does he think that ppl get respect by the profession they take up? Should a doctor, lawyer, mba, etc get more respect than a labourer, waiter, etc...? If yes, then may I know why??? Mods kindly close this thread. This is seriously discriminatory.


Okay, so you are from the socialist school of thought. That's ok, but unfortunately for you, most countries in the world run on a capitalist economic system. 


> Should a doctor, lawyer, mba, etc get more respect than a labourer, waiter, etc...?


Different people will have different opinions on this, but the reality is that the former do get more respect in society than the latter. The main topic is not which profession should be most respected, but rather which professions are already more respected in people's experiences.

The point of a forum is to discuss on issues and share opinions. People are going to have vastly different opinions. That doesn't mean you can call everything discriminatory. Closing a thread is not going to achieve the purpose of forums.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 2, 2010)

pushkar said:


> You won't find trolling in any dictionary because it's internet slang.


Kindly check your dictionary again. Maybe u bought some cheap dictionary with ur unfilthy money. So I request u to purchase the latest dictionary available in the market to keep urself updated before using words which u dont know the meaning of. 



> Okay, so you are from the socialist school of thought. That's ok, but unfortunately for you, most countries in the world run on a capitalist economic system.



What do socialism and capitalism have to do with respect? 



> Different people will have different opinions on this, but the reality is that the former do get more respect in society than the latter. The main topic is not which profession should be most respected, but rather which professions are already more respected in people's experiences.


This shows the racist mentality of indian ppl. Well I m sorry, but it seems ur upbringing has made u insensitive to other ppl's misfortune. It's not ur fault. A person doesn't choose to be a labourer or a waiter or a beggar. Circumstances make him accept his/ her sorry state. That doesn't mean their profession or for that matter anybody else's profession should not get the deserved respect.



> The point of a forum is to discuss on issues and share opinions. People are going to have vastly different opinions. That doesn't mean you can call everything discriminatory. Closing a thread is not going to achieve the purpose of forums.


Why dont we start a thread on porn, pirated software, illegal torrents, etc. You know the point of a forum is to discuss on issues and share opinions. I completely agree with u on your last statement. So I request mods if u cant close this thread why not let us start a thread for the above mentioned topics?


----------



## pushkar (Aug 2, 2010)

> What do socialism and capitalism have to do with respect?


Everything. One of the main properties of socialism is that people are compensated (i.e. paid) according to the amount of labour they put in, not according to their type of occupation or class in the bureaucratic society. I urge you to read up on the topic "Capitalism vs Socialism" (Google will help you).



> This shows the racist mentality of indian ppl. Well I m sorry, but it seems ur upbringing has made u insensitive to other ppl's misfortune. It's not ur fault. A person doesn't choose to be a labourer or a waiter or a beggar. Circumstances make him accept his/ her sorry state. That doesn't mean their profession or for that matter anybody else's profession should not get the deserved respect.


Racism has nothing to do with this. Please do not use the word 'racism' for any and every kind of discrimination. Poor and rich people are not races, they are economic classes. And wow, how can you say I/we are insensitive to other people's misfortune? You are making broad assumptions without knowing anything about me. Just because one profession is more respected than the other doesn't mean the people with 'lower' profession are getting disrespected and thrown around by the 'insensitive' people of the world. (PS:  It's not just Indian people, it happens everywhere).



> Why dont we start a thread on porn, pirated software, illegal torrents, etc.


Because posting links to those topics are specifically banned. If you want to discuss 'issues' related to these topics, e.g. the morality of pornography or piracy, you can readily discuss them.



> Kindly check your dictionary again. Maybe u bought some cheap dictionary with ur unfilthy money. So I request u to purchase the latest dictionary available in the market to keep urself updated before using words which u dont know the meaning of.


I realized that my filthy profession had made me insensitive to other people's sorry state in this world, so I left it and now I don't have any money. I am sorry to disappoint you.

Anyways, it's obvious you are more interested in confronting other people instead of discussing the topic at hand, so I am not going to respond to any more of your posts.

Edit: I just saw that you were also the OP of the thread "Who are these people who made Chrome?". I feel sorry for myself for even considering to reply the first time.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 2, 2010)

pushkar said:


> Everything. One of the main properties of socialism is that people are compensated (i.e. paid) according to the amount of labour they put in, not according to their type of occupation or class in the bureaucratic society. I urge you to read up on the topic "Capitalism vs Socialism" (Google will help you).
> 
> Racism has nothing to do with this. Please do not use the word 'racism' for any and every kind of discrimination. Poor and rich people are not races, they are economic classes. And wow, how can you say I/we are insensitive to other people's misfortune? You are making broad assumptions without knowing anything about me. Just because one profession is more respected than the other doesn't mean the people with 'lower' profession are getting disrespected and thrown around by the 'insensitive' people of the world. (PS:  It's not just Indian people, it happens everywhere).
> 
> ...



:zzzz::zzzz::zzzz::zzzz::zzzz::zzzz:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> :zzzz::zzzz::zzzz::zzzz::zzzz::zzzz:


Welcome back jxcess


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Welcome back jxcess



what do u mean???


----------



## red dragon (Aug 4, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^I seriously doubt if he is a doctor!!!


oh!why dont you come down to National Medical college and Hospital Park Circus, and put your doubts to rest.We can talk about medical ethics and your hospital over a cup of coffee.BTW which hospital do you own?And about making money,is there anything wrong in it?An average doctor works for about 72-80 hours a week (a surgeon spends about 35-40 hrs in OT itself) that too after at least 10-12 years of intense training.


----------



## Baker (Aug 4, 2010)

> *Hai liye hathiyaar dushman taak mein baitha udhar
> Aur hum taiyyaar hain seena liye apna idhar
> Khoon se khelenge holi gar vatan muskhil mein hai
> Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai*
> ...


 
Nothing come closer to soldiers ,  who is giving their life to save our country


----------



## Rahim (Aug 4, 2010)

red dragon said:


> oh!why dont you come down to National Medical college and Hospital Park Circus, and put your doubts to rest.We can talk about medical ethics and your hospital over a cup of coffee.BTW which hospital do you own?And about making money,is there anything wrong in it?An average doctor works for about 72-80 hours a week (a surgeon spends about 35-40 hrs in OT itself) that too after at least 10-12 years of intense training.



Well, i too had that great image of doctors before we interacted and did business with them. Greedy to the core and the less said about ethics the better. A patient cant judge a doctor by meeting him/her for 10 minutes and taking their prescription. and about your PM and intention of meeting, no thanks. I can live with that doubt.

Doctors work in a sensitive business and shouldn't behave like a capitalist.
How would you defend a doctor who charges or should i say ,fleece patients? I have witnessed numerous cases where they charge based on how deep the pockets are. How would you defend that behavior ?

This forum is not visited by too many doctors; so i may get a benefit of doubt.


----------



## hansraj (Aug 4, 2010)

Nothing against doctors but the reality is very very few of them actually work for helping people. They are working just for money and dont have any kind of emotional attachment for their "Subject".


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 4, 2010)

hansraj said:


> Nothing against doctors but the reality is very very few of them actually work for helping people. They are working just for money and dont have any kind of emotional attachment for their "Subject".



Dr. Gregory House is the world's best doctor. And he is even ready to put his career on the line to save the life of a patient.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 4, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Well, i too had that great image of doctors before we interacted and did business with them. Greedy to the core and the less said about ethics the better. A patient cant judge a doctor by meeting him/her for 10 minutes and taking their prescription. and about your PM and intention of meeting, no thanks. I can live with that doubt.
> 
> Doctors work in a sensitive business and shouldn't behave like a capitalist.
> How would you defend a doctor who charges or should i say ,fleece patients? I have witnessed numerous cases where they charge based on how deep the pockets are. How would you defend that behavior ?
> ...


I never said doctors are in the most respectful profession or anything like that.From your post I thought you really own a hospital..and then you expressed your doubts about me simply because I bad mouthed some Pakistani fundamentalists (they deserve worse though).
Do you really have any idea about hospitals?There are some  differences between hospitals and nursing homes,and I know the names of almost all hospital owners in kolkata.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




hansraj said:


> Nothing against doctors but the reality is very very few of them actually work for helping people. They are working just for money and dont have any kind of emotional attachment for their "Subject".


Buddy I am not defending doctors,but to diagnose and treat a patient you need knowledge and experience not emotional attachment.Medicine is a branch of science which works only on logic not  emotions.


----------



## Sathish (Aug 5, 2010)

my choice is civil service.

you can do lot of good things to all other profession from the civil service.


----------



## hansraj (Aug 5, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> Dr. Gregory House is the world's best doctor. And he is even ready to put his career on the line to save the life of a patient.



lolz
I too have gr8 respect for Dr House... but unfortunately in real world very few exist!!! I have more respect for its scriptwriter and director though.



			
				red dragon said:
			
		

> Buddy I am not defending doctors,but to diagnose and treat a patient you need knowledge and experience not emotional attachment.Medicine is a branch of science which works only on logic not emotions.



You are comparing emotions vs logic which is absolutely fine. A doc cant be emotional while undertaking an operation or treatment. But how about thinking about the well being of the patient and not overcharge him/her(actually blackmail them).

Read this
*www.zeenews.com/news645817.html
Yet another example why a common man is made to suffer coz the hospitals have lost the basic objective of "serving". They r just setting the target and achieving it.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 6, 2010)

red dragon said:


> and then you expressed your doubts about me



Didn't you read this line and understood why I doubted about you being a doctor?  



> This forum is not visited by too many doctors; so i may get a benefit of doubt.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Didn't you read this line and understood why I doubted about you being a doctor?



Mr. A Rahim, do u really own a hospital? But u r not a doctor and r a businessman? So how did u set up a hospital?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 6, 2010)

^Haven't you heard of diversification?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Haven't you heard of diversification?


Yes,we all have heard the word,but please enlighten us with the name of your hospital.Since you seem to hate most of the doctors,it will be nice to know some of the doctors you are dealing with.

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




hansraj said:


> lolz
> 
> 
> Read this
> ...



I fully agree with you about the hospital `target`.Now I want to mention  a few things. There are primariy two types of private health  establishment in a metro city.Big corporate hospitals and smaller  nursing homes.
Corporate hospitals are mostly run by non doctors.The owners are mostly  businessmen who know nothing about medicine and give a damn both to the  patients and doctors,as a result both suffer.This hospitals charge  anything they want from the patients for a particular service (which is  usually more than 3-4times than the Govt.rate) ,but the profit they make  does not necessarily reflect on the doctor`s pay cheques.The doctors do  everything,take the blame and the hospital owner makes the profit.The  good thing about these big hospitals is,they are well equipped to deal  with any medical emergency round the clock.
The smaller nursing homes are a different story altogether,here the  doctors are the usual culprits.Here the treatment is cheaper but the  quality of service is usually sub standard.These establishments usually  do not have any quality control policies and the doctors are given free  hands as the owners are usually under educated small businessmen.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow..........
fight over respectfull profession !!!!

this is going gr8 

Hulk is like India TV....there has to be a controversy in every boring thread.......


----------



## Rahim (Aug 7, 2010)

~snipped~ by the poster to calm down red dragon and hulk's obsession 

@red dragon: cut down on your preaching (not gonna learn anything new  from you on this line) . I have already posted why i doubted about your  profession and i think no need to stretch it like boomer.(heck i am  repeating this point so much wihtout any success)


@hulk: If one has the money and desire of building something, then its quite easy; not impossible or unnatural.


@rhitwick: yah it was lol but its not fun anymore. Its more of a personal attack now.

This forum is showing it bugs again, i posted this reply 4-5 times but all the time "this message is too short" came up. Raabo wants us to reply is some essay format like minimum 500 words


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @hulk: If one has the money and desire of building something, then its quite easy; not impossible or unnatural.



Hey dude u r taking this in the wrng way. I dont want to do nothing with your fight with reddragon. I was just curious how u set up a hospital on ur own even though u r not a doc. 



> there has to be a controversy in every boring thread.......


well u seem to be doing a good job stoking the fire which was never there in the 1st place


----------



## iinfi (Aug 7, 2010)

this is a funny thread and its running into pages...

watever profession u take, if u do it with utmost dedication and sincerity, everyone will love and respect you, be it a soldier or sweeper.
u can be a soldier and run away when the enemy strikes or take the backseat in a head to head combat risking the lives of ur colleagues, or u can be a sweeper who leaves not a speck of dust after his job is done for the day.
whom will u respect more?...
IMO u cannot categorize a profession as respectful n non respectful !!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 7, 2010)

^This is how it works. You invest your money and hire doctors and administration to manage the day to day handling of the business. I dont think doctors have in them (desire or money) to build a hospital (I may  be wrong but thats my general observation).

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

Farmers might get the nod here.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 7, 2010)

for getting respect,u have to give respect...there's no respectful profession until u behave well ..


----------



## red dragon (Aug 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ~snipped~ by the poster to calm down red dragon and hulk's obsession
> 
> @red dragon: cut down on your preaching (not gonna learn anything new  from you on this line) . I have already posted why i doubted about your  profession and i think no need to stretch it like boomer.(heck i am  repeating this point so much wihtout any success)
> 
> ...


Yes sir,you really seem to be an expert in this line of hospital management.It seems like you really run a big hospital in Kolkata.But dear bigshot, you are forgetting to mention the name of the hospital you own.It is not at all personal BTW.I just wanted to know the name of the hospital you own in my first post in this thread.You could have easily bypassed that question (as I am sure by now, you do not own any) ,instead you started doubting my profession on the basis of my badmouthing some Paki terrorists!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 7, 2010)

*Somebody is really pissed here!!!*

Carry on dada  aapki ghadi ki suin kahiin atuck gayi hai. Whats your name btw?


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 7, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Yes sir,you really seem to be an expert in this line of hospital management.It seems like you really run a big hospital in Kolkata.But dear bigshot, you are forgetting to mention the name of the hospital you own.It is not at all personal BTW.I just wanted to know the name of the hospital you own in my first post in this thread.You could have easily bypassed that question (as I am sure by now, you do not own any) ,instead you started doubting my profession on the basis of my badmouthing some Paki terrorists!!!!



Dude don't take pangaa with ARahim. he owns a hospital and u r just a doctor. he may have big connections .


----------



## hansraj (Aug 7, 2010)

Truce guys....... I have figured out who should be blamed now to cool down this HOT discussion. Lets blame the management and not the docs. Something akin to teachers and the school management. Teachers are generally gud but the management takes donations, inflated fees and so on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2010)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2010)

iinfi said:


> this is a funny thread and its running into pages...
> 
> watever profession u take, if u do it with utmost dedication and sincerity, everyone will love and respect you, be it a soldier or sweeper.
> u can be a soldier and run away when the enemy strikes or take the backseat in a head to head combat risking the lives of ur colleagues, or u can be a sweeper who leaves not a speck of dust after his job is done for the day.
> ...



I accept it whole heartedly. I was searching for the right words, and you have posted what I wanted to say, in better words (ignoring grammar and punctuation errors  ).

When we started our business 10 years ago, we did not know or realise what we were up against (Internet Cafe). After starting, we had tough time controlling certain people from abusing our facility. We strived to keep our cafe safe for all, not just from virii or spyware but also from malicious/ obstructive websites. Today, the business is withering thanks to affordable connectivity solutions, but still I can proudly say I've done my best to keep my business respectable. I can speak only for me and can't say what other profession should have done or should be doing, but all I can say is _whatever work you do, do it with your uttermost dedication and devotion. Your job is your god, worship it, respect it._


----------



## Rahim (Aug 7, 2010)

hansraj said:


> Truce guys....... I have figured out who should be blamed now to cool down this HOT discussion. Lets blame the management and not the docs. Something akin to teachers and the school management. Teachers are generally gud but the management takes donations, inflated fees and so on.



You are wrong  We both agree that doctors fleece patients. But he is behaving like a child who has been denied his daily evening chocos and milk. A doctor is suppose to be mature and calm and not like this red dragon who is repeating the same stupid question which has virtually no importance to this thread of which is the most respected job. This is some kind of Byomkesh Bakshi going on a witch hunt for no apparent reason.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!


Kal fight karenge  Kitne baje match hai and on which channel?


@hulk:I have more important work to do ...........  Rest assure Rahim is kind hearted


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2010)

^ Prolly ESPN, dunno the timing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Raabo wants us to reply is some essay format like minimum 500 words


Made me lol.
Raaabo takes the cake.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 8, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> Dude don't take pangaa with ARahim. he owns a hospital and u r just a doctor. he may have big connections .


Yes,I am scared shitless!Mr. Rahim probably doesnot even know how much money does it take to run a hospital for a single day,let alone hiring doctors and run one.Till now he is avoiding my question.

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> You are wrong  We both agree that doctors fleece patients. But he is behaving like a child who has been denied his daily evening chocos and milk. A doctor is suppose to be mature and calm and not like this red dragon who is repeating the same stupid question which has virtually no importance to this thread of which is the most respected job. This is some kind of Byomkesh Bakshi going on a witch hunt for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> Kal fight karenge  Kitne baje match hai and on which channel?
> ...


Yes,same stupid question.But why dont you give a straight stupid answer.You claim to be some expert in medical ethics because you own some hospital,whose name you have seemed to forget


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2010)

Time to be on-topic.

One more off-topic post and you get misery for a week.

@red dragon
He doesn't want to share the name with you, then why run after him?


----------



## hansraj (Aug 10, 2010)

> CHEERS TO INDIAN ARMY
> Share. Yesterday at 10:43pm
> 
> He is short haired , tight muscled kid who , under normal circumstances is considered by the society half man , half boy. Not yet dry behind the ears , not old enough to buy a beer , but old enough to die for his mother land. he really never cared much for work and he would rather wax his own car than wash his fathers , but he never collected unemployment dole either .
> ...



This piece of article has been written by one of my friends on facebook... thought will share with all. The details will surely make those proud who have polled for Armed Forces and may make others think a bit.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2010)

ico said:


> Time to be on-topic.
> 
> One more off-topic post and you get misery for a week.
> 
> ...


Aye Sir,point noted.


----------

